# T'ride Lift Tix: Benefit



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Best deal I have seen in many moons.....gal emailed me this today; benefit is for some nursing org....3-day pass for $125 and days do not have to be "consecutive"....



I will give you the steps on how to order the tickets! Please tell all your friends! We need to raise money for our mission trip! 
Go to the telluride ski resort homepage. Click on passes. That should take you to the eStore. Then go to all pass products. Find the one that says CMU 3 day pass. It should say it is $550. Add it to your cart...however many tickets you want. When checking out, type CMU125 in the discount code box. That should drop the price to $125.  please share this with everyone! For every ticket sold we get $20 for our group. Our goal is to sell about 1500 tickets. Thank you!!

-JO


----------



## bells (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet deal. Might have to head to Telluride for a weekend..... if it ever starts snowing again.


----------



## zoski (May 2, 2011)

thank you!! heading up next weekend and just shared this with a few friends who are going also. good luck with the fundraising and the mission.


----------



## zoski (May 2, 2011)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> Best deal I have seen in many moons.....gal emailed me this today; benefit is for some nursing org....3-day pass for $125 and days do not have to be "consecutive"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joy. The website says, "Unable to apply discount". 

Any insight on how to get this discount would be GREATLY appreciated by my dirtbag buddies.


----------



## bells (May 25, 2010)

zoski said:


> No joy. The website says, "Unable to apply discount".
> 
> Any insight on how to get this discount would be GREATLY appreciated by my dirtbag buddies.



Make sure you start at the "eStore" -- use this link: Telluride eStore Home

From the "Passes" menu choose "All Pass Products", then "CMU 3 Day Pass". After that you have to go through a couple of steps to register an account, assign the pass to a person on the account, etc., but you will eventually get to a screen that lets you apply the code.

Make sure you started with the "CMU 3 Day Pass", not the regular 3 day ticket.

Hope that helps. Their estore site is a bit f'ed up in my semi-professional opinion, but it does (eventually) work.


----------



## zoski (May 2, 2011)

^^passed this along to the goon squad. I'll post here if it works for them. thanks!!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Worked great for my buddy last week, not to mention his pow timing. He was happy as a pig in soft dirt! Thanks Slim/Buzz!


----------



## zoski (May 2, 2011)

Worked for my friends also. Thanks for the PSA. Great hookup!!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah mon...glad some buzzards are taking advantage of the benefit deal...I'll finally make it down this weekend for my pow pow session


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks all. Worked for me too. Killer deal.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 11, 2013)

*T-ride tix question*

Hi! Do you happen to know if the telluride 3-day ticket deal can be used for three different folks on the same day? I imagine not,but if so it would be great for my family to use. If not, does anyone know about any other discounted tickets for skiing at Telluride? Thanks!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bradical said:


> Hi! Do you happen to know if the telluride 3-day ticket deal can be used for three different folks on the same day? I imagine not,but if so it would be great for my family to use. If not, does anyone know about any other discounted tickets for skiing at Telluride? Thanks!


I was curious about this too. Was considering buying two-3 ticket packages for 3 guys to ski for two days. Wasn't sure if the tickets could be used on the same day though...


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

No dice. They issue you what looks like a seasons pass; plastic, with your picture on it, that's good for three days.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Benefit tix are only for one person....but check out craigslist/western slope....lots of folks selling tix....cheers


TELURIDE LIFT TICKETS


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger on this one! Thanks slim!


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey folks, FYI: If you have any other product from Telluride such as a T-card or any other type of discount ticket they will not honour this deal. I purchased a T-card back in October before this deal came out and when I went to the ticket office this past weekend they said they would have to refund my money for the CMU deal because it was meant for people that had missed out on previous deals, such as a T-card or 6 day pass. The guy at the ticket office admitted that they have under cut there own pre-season deals here and should have made it clear that this product is not available for any other type of pass holder. CB


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I just bought tickets using this deal. SUPER SICK!

The website does have some glitches. It would not let me buy more than 1 at a time. I had to go in and register again for my wife and each child.

I called the ski area and they said they are running this deal until the end of the season. 

Pretty sweet. $130 out the door for three lift tickets plus 20% off additional days.


----------

